# Prompts



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I have writer's block DX somebody give me prompts!  It's what usua;;y works for me, but all the prompts I find suck!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 15, 2010)

My advise is let our mind rest and come back to later


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, but I've done that!
I've had it for about a week now.


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 15, 2010)

Snowfall


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1203566/


----------



## panzergulo (Feb 16, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48131


----------



## ekobor (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.seventhsanctum.com/index-writ.php


----------



## Raska (Feb 19, 2010)

lol...I suck with prompts. If somebody says to me 'write something about such and such a subject', my mind goes blank.


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 3, 2010)

go to wikipedia, go to the philosophy portal, click on the first subject you see. write a short story with elements of that subject.


----------

